# Three point won't go down



## country93

tombrowning87 said:


> Hey all of my fellow n lovers, look under the conpact utility tractor section. I just realized we have our owb forum there. Not very many are using it. I'm going to start posting there, others should too. This way when you got an n question or coment you don't have to sift through threads for every other model Ford too. Just a thought, do as you wish though.



PLEASE HELP

my drawbar worked perfectly. all of a sudden it goes up on its own but will not go back down unless it leaks down over a few days. its a ford 9n how can i fix this i put 5 gallons of 80w90 in it an still does the same thing.please help?????


my buddy has a massey ferguson 135 we changed the fluid in his also an it worked before but no it wont go up at all an you can pick it up freely by hand . why is this an what do i need to do to fix these problems?


----------



## pogobill

country93 said:


> PLEASE HELP
> 
> my drawbar worked perfectly. all of a sudden it goes up on its own but will not go back down unless it leaks down over a few days. its a ford 9n how can i fix this i put 5 gallons of 80w90 in it an still does the same thing.please help?????
> 
> 
> my buddy has a massey ferguson 135 we changed the fluid in his also an it worked before but no it wont go up at all an you can pick it up freely by hand . why is this an what do i need to do to fix these problems?


Welcome to the forum. Will the three point lower with weight on it?


----------



## BigT

I suspect that the exhaust valve on your hydraulic pump is either stuck or plugged up. You will have to pull the hydraulic pump to check it out. There is a side inspection plate near the pump that you can pull and maybe determine if this is the problem.

Before you start working on the pump, you need to get an I&T FO-4 shop manual and study what you are going to do.











Here is an interesting U-Tube video covering various other hydraulic symptoms that might be happening with your tractor:


----------



## BigT

country93 said:


> my buddy has a massey ferguson 135 we changed the fluid in his also an it worked before but no it wont go up at all an you can pick it up freely by hand . why is this an what do i need to do to fix these problems?


The pump has probably lost suction due to the oil change. You can loosen the pressure line at the pump and crank the engine to prime the pump. If no success, apply a small amount of air pressure (15-20 psi max) to the hydraulic reservoir to prime the pump.


----------

